# Bossy young women



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Millennials are either lazy lethargic hipsters or micro aggressive entitled back stabbers.

Gen Z are softies that always complain about millennial micro aggresions. This generation will be the socialists.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

In the DC area, surprisingly, the only bossy women that have been in my car as a rider have been in their mid-to-late 30s and up. -- that was like 2-3 times in the 5 months I've been driving. Guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Millennials are either lazy lethargic uggos or micro aggressive entitled back stabbers.
> 
> Gen whY are softies that always complain about millennial micro aggresions. This generation will be the socialists.


An older,dude got in my car and said he has no respect for this crop of young men as they all seem to be cry baby wimps. Most men are not going to college and they all wear beards which is sign of time in which their masculinity is under threat...it seems the young women are making the big bucks and now wear the pants and not afraid to show it..and they like rubbing it in the faces of guys,their dads age.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


What makes you think men don't do that? Because some of them do.


----------



## Yasmani (May 6, 2017)

Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What makes you think men don't do that? Because some of them do.





KellyC said:


> What makes you think men don't do that? Because some of them do.


I've encountered bossy aggressive men when they are on dates and feel insecure and need to show off. Most men give me space and respect I've noticed...it is a reflx skill men develop to avoid violence which this generation of women dont get...


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

KellyC said:


> What makes you think men don't do that? Because some of them do.


Quite true. I've had guys in my car of all ages. A bunch of high schoolers were, hopefully, joking about some sick stuff they had done to someone. Those in their 20s act like jerks trying to guess where I'm from. Trying to make you drive well over the speed limit.

Strangely my experience with bossy women was that they were giving me directions that were already on the GPS that she could see.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

artemis said:


> Quite true. I've had guys in my car of all ages. A bunch of high schoolers were, hopefully, joking about some sick stuff they had done to someone. Those in their 20s act like jerks trying to guess where I'm from. Trying to make you drive well over the speed limit.
> 
> Strangely my experience with bossy women was that they were giving me directions that were already on the GPS that she could see.


I get bossy young women acting like captain kirk. Excuse me but im not sulu on the enterprise...

Younger guys do stupid things but they dont get in my car and put me in a subordinate position...only bossy women are that socially stupid. Stupid young men test you but in so doing they are at least acknowledging you as a person and man...


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


I rate them a one automatically. Also, don't pull up to the most convenient spot.



artemis said:


> Quite true. I've had guys in my car of all ages. A bunch of high schoolers were, hopefully, joking about some sick stuff they had done to someone. Those in their 20s act like jerks trying to guess where I'm from. Trying to make you drive well over the speed limit.
> 
> Strangely my experience with bossy women was that they were giving me directions that were already on the GPS that she could see.


That happens all the time. I think it may be due to women's inferior use of gps. They may be trying to hide that the gps starts somewhere other than where they were and ends who knows where.

I notice that women who know where they are and where they're going don't do any of this.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just play dumb. They give you a bossy order, just ask a dumb question. Make a game out of it.

Or hang this in your car...


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Millennials are either lazy lethargic hipsters or micro aggressive entitled back stabbers.
> 
> Gen Z are softies that always complain about millennial micro aggresions. This generation will be the socialists.


Astute observation, I agree with you even though I don't like it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The only time I ever had an issue where I felt someone had really stepped over the line was whn I had 2 40 year old women, old money types in the car. I got one or two curt comments and then a "turn the air down" command much like you might order the pool boy around. I asked if she meant should it be colder or do you want less air conditioning to which she replied with annoyance, "COLDER, it's 90 outside." I simply replied I'd be happy to, in the future you should be more concise if you intend to command. There was silence for the rest of the ride and a 1 star waiting for me but it was worth it to see the look on her face.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The only time I ever had an issue where I felt someone had really stepped over the line was whn I had 2 40 year old women, old money types in the car. I got one or two curt comments and then a "turn the air down" command much like you might order the pool boy around. I asked if she meant should it be colder or do you want less air conditioning to which she replied with annoyance, "COLDER, it's 90 outside." I simply replied I'd be happy to, in the future you should be more concise if you intend to command. There was silence for the rest of the ride and a 1 star waiting for me but it was worth it to see the look on her face.


 Well worth the 1 star Brother.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Send in a email to CS and ask not to be paired with said passenger. I just recently did this to a female pax who would not stop barking orders.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


And if they are, kids better be in bed, dishes washed and laundry hamper empty!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And if they are, kids better be in bed, dishes washed and laundry hamper empty!


She better wear pearls and her Sunday finest when she cooks and cleans. Wait sorry that was Leave it to Beaver on TV...


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.





westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


Unfortunately it is only getting worse. If you ask them how to tinder, do their hair/makeup for hours, have an affair / cheat, or how to make fun of everyone else in their life - then you will get a very detailed and knowledgeable response.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Just play dumb. They give you a bossy order, just ask a dumb question. Make a game out of it.
> 
> Or hang this in your car...


Here bossy bossy....8)

Well shut my little monkey mouth...8O

Rakos......hehehe


----------



## Fake_UberX (Sep 19, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


It's women in general . We only need them for one thing. Welcome to the new millennium


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I tell all entitled people the same thing this is my vehicle I drive the direction I choose and no you can not eat or drink in my vehicle and no I will not turn on the radio. I shut them down instantly or I throw them out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> She better wear pearls and her Sunday finest when she cooks and cleans. Wait sorry that was Leave it to Beaver on TV...


"Hello Mrs. Cleaver. How's the Beaver today?"
My favorite line from Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mole said:


> I tell all entitled people the same thing this is my vehicle I drive the direction I choose and no you can not eat or drink in my vehicle and no I will not turn on the radio. I shut them down instantly or I throw them out.


You're no fun


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're no fun


I'm old and grumpy and set in my way I enjoy calm quiet space and I refuse to let people walk over me. But I'm really a nice guy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Turning on radio for them is hardly letting them walk all over you.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Turning on radio for them is hardly letting them walk all over you.


It takes away my quiet time and prevents my brain from functioning. No radio for you!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mole said:


> It takes away my quiet time and prevents my brain from functioning. No radio for you!


one star for you for unprofessionalism


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

KellyC said:


> What makes you think men don't do that? Because some of them do.


Well when guys do it it's being assertive, when women do it it's being a B.



Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


LOL


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well when guys do it it's being assertive, when women do it it's being a B.
> 
> LOL


All people do it males and females and I just shut it down right from the get go.



Uberfunitis said:


> one star for you for unprofessionalism


How is driving safely and mandating a no rudeness policy unprofessional?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mole said:


> How is driving safely and mandating a no rudeness policy unprofessional?


If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Fake_UberX (Sep 19, 2016)

Had a super-hot chick in my car but she couldn't hold a conversation.
I could only think of one good thing that mouth was used for


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


Lol so should I show a nipple also?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fake_UberX said:


> Had a super-hot chick in my car but she couldn't hold a conversation.
> I could only think of one good thing that mouth was used for


And the Uber driver of the year award goes to....


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


Wow, I could have written this post! My thoughts exactly! I don't do "*****y"...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well when guys do it it's being assertive, when women do it it's being a B.


When guys are like that, it's being a dbag asshole. They don't do it that often cause other men {bouncers, police, other A types} will challenge them immediately. Women can & will get away with bad behavior way more than guys.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


Yes, it is being bossy and rude. 
Is the route or the destination important to you? route problem solved. 
Do you have ear buds? music problem solved. 
Are you having hot flashes? Well no solution, you win
All for the price of X, no tip.
You want to backseat drive? Or custom music? Or AC control? No problem, just tip. Please


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Yes, it is being bossy and rude.
> Is the route or the destination important to you? route problem solved.
> Do you have ear buds? music problem solved.
> Are you having hot flashes? Well no solution, you win
> ...


No tip required those are the things that I am expecting, will I raise a stink if they are not provided, no not really. However you can not expect to be rated as providing five star service when you are not very accommodating to rider requests.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fake_UberX said:


> Had a super-hot chick in my car but she couldn't hold a conversation.
> I could only think of one good thing that mouth was used for


Eating?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No tip required those are the things that I am expecting, will I raise a stink if they are not provided, no not really. However you can not expect to be rated as providing five star service when you are not very accommodating to rider requests.


No problem, those are just things I am expecting too. Both of our ratings will suffer because of our expectations. I don't mind taking directions from pax, AC no problem up down or off (I have dual controls), music, up down or off, no problem. Bossy & rude pax, no problem just tip please.

Are you really arguing that you have a right to be one of the "*Bossy Young Women*?" That is the thread title.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Are you really arguing that you have a right to be one of the "*Bossy Young Women*?" That is the thread title.


This is the 21st century.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> No problem, those are just things I am expecting too. Both of our ratings will suffer because of our expectations. I don't mind taking directions from pax, AC no problem up down or off (I have dual controls), music, up down or off, no problem. Bossy & rude pax, no problem just tip please.
> 
> Are you really arguing that you have a right to be one of the "*Bossy Young Women*?" That is the thread title.


No, it just seems that the op is seeing a young women who is assertive enough to be able to vocalize their desires as being bossy. Of course I won't accept someone to be rude but asking for something changed or done in a particular way is by no means being bossy in and of itself.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have to say that not all 20 something women are like that. Not even most. True in general I DO think women tend to rate a bit lower on average (and probably part of that is we usually really do deserve the lower rating but men tend to be more "chill" about mistakes) but I've also had some very appreciative female riders (great comments, tips, badges and conversation) too.

The type which gives me problems are the well-to-do types (and men too) who do not acknowledge me as a person and act like I am some piece of garbage. I can take A LOT but sometimes my limits have been pushed with these types. Thankfully it is rare as 95% of the time I am driving in the day only and that sort of thing gets worse with the evening crowd.



Uberfunitis said:


> If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


I agree but within reason.

I'm not playing any music which I find distracting or extremely disrespectful. I'm also not going to play it loud where I find it distracting or feel it could damage my vehicle. Other than that I am happy to play what the customer wants...as long as it isn't ridiculous like they want to pair their phone via Bluetooth and they are just going down the street.

The same for the AC. Fine, within reason. In fact I almost always ask if the temperature is okay. But I have to be reasonably comfortable too because I'm the one driving.

It's also about how you ask and say it. If you bark orders at me and act annoyed a few times then I will take it and in fact will try to get you in a better mood. But if you outright disrespect me, especially repeatedly, I don't care I'll pull over and let you out and earn that 1*. From my taxi experience I know that when things start to go bad they seldom get better with time and getting away from you is the best thing to do before things escalate.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


What? Oh, so you're paying me . . .8 dollars to go 15 miles and you expect me to bow down? No, LOL, I will not bow down, but I will work with you. I expect YOU to be civil, humane, and not act like an *itch. I'm going to be professional and will do my best to accomdate you. But don't come in expecting shit. I can absorb a 1-star rating. You MAKE yourself comfortable, but if you come in expecting a bunch of stuff, then as the great Rob Halford once said, "You got another thing coming." Remember, the bus ain't runnin' and the cabs are going to over charge. Be nice and we can get on with our nights.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Well when guys do it it's being assertive, when women do it it's being a B.
> 
> LOL


No, when guys do it, it's called being a *********. But, yeah, when you guys do it, it IS called being a be. Unless she takes it to another level, and then it's the letter the proceeds the "B." Feel me?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Fake_UberX said:


> It's women in general . We only need them for one thing. Welcome to the new millennium


Yr sister's only good for one thing?


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> An older,dude got in my car and said he has no respect for this crop of young men as they all seem to be cry baby wimps. Most men are not going to college and they all wear beards which is sign of time in which their masculinity is under threat...it seems the young women are making the big bucks and now wear the pants and not afraid to show it..and they like rubbing it in the faces of guys,their dads age.


Dammit I just grew a beard



Disgusted Driver said:


> The only time I ever had an issue where I felt someone had really stepped over the line was whn I had 2 40 year old women, old money types in the car. I got one or two curt comments and then a "turn the air down" command much like you might order the pool boy around. I asked if she meant should it be colder or do you want less air conditioning to which she replied with annoyance, "COLDER, it's 90 outside." I simply replied I'd be happy to, in the future you should be more concise if you intend to command. There was silence for the rest of the ride and a 1 star waiting for me but it was worth it to see the look on her face.


I would have just lowered the fan speed



touberornottouber said:


> I have to say that not all 20 something women are like that. Not even most. True in general I DO think women tend to rate a bit lower on average (and probably part of that is we usually really do deserve the lower rating but men tend to be more "chill" about mistakes) but I've also had some very appreciative female riders (great comments, tips, badges and conversation) too.
> 
> The type which gives me problems are the well-to-do types (and men too) who do not acknowledge me as a person and act like I am some piece of garbage. I can take A LOT but sometimes my limits have been pushed with these types. Thankfully it is rare as 95% of the time I am driving in the day only and that sort of thing gets worse with the evening crowd.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm in a race to the finish line ASAP at "ALL" costs


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

As a millennial, I agree. Our generation sucks and we're too entitled.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


Yup, sounds about right! I get it all the time, especially in Boston. I try not to take it too personally because I know it's the generation. I smile, be polite, take them to the destination and gracefully hit that one star after they get out of my car. I just LOVE THAT FEELING! GOD, I wish I had the option to rate all the other inconsiderates I have to associate with during my daily activities


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I am paying for the trip especially on X I expect the driver to go the route that I want to go, and to listen to the music I want to listen to, have the AC set to a temp that I choose. That is not being bossy or rude that is just expecting a level of service that is not being provided and to me is unprofessional and makes me feel uncomfortable.


Yes Uberfunitis expects it all...and without a tip!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had a guy tell me about how we should do whatever the customer wants because I wouldn't stop listening to my sports radio station & let him listen to his music. Why should HIS desires supersede my own?

And technically he wasn't my customer. He was Lyft's customer.

Usually I let pax listen to what they want if it's a long ride but in that instance I was listening to my sports station and not about to change it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I still like my way....

Get in...

Sit down...

Shut up...

And HANG ON!

Rakos


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Come to think of it, I'm usually the bossy one. 

Hell no we aren't going to a drive thru. I don't care that you have a bf. "Put your **** away, you still have to pay surge"


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


annoying and uncalled for

the worst female pax I ever had was around 75 and because she was late (not my fault) she thought she can scream at me for the duration of the ride, I put a stop to that and offered to drop her right here and at the next curb or drop her at the next police station, the biatch shut up after that and even apologized after the ride was over


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Yes Uberfunitis expects it all...and without a tip!


All paid for already with the price of the ride, no tip required.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think a lot of young attractive women push the limits because they are used to compliance (due to their hotness). The best was when I made that college chick cry by refusing to take 6 pax several miles in my car that seats 5 pax on an UberX fare.

The bossiest person I ever had though was a middle aged female who was late and not only wanted to give me turn by turn directions but tried to tell me what speed to go and even what lane to be in. I hope that happens again so I can do one of two or three things: pull over and eject pax, pull over and ask "can I drive now?", or...

...do EXACTLY what they say and play dumb like Jagent suggested. Like if they say "turn here" do it immediately, even if it's a parking lot etc. The tricky part would be doing this in a way that doesn't let on that you are being a wise guy about it...like don't make it too obvious. Otherwise 1* awaits.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Go4 said:


> No problem, those are just things I am expecting too. Both of our ratings will suffer because of our expectations. I don't mind taking directions from pax, AC no problem up down or off (I have dual controls), music, up down or off, no problem. Bossy & rude pax, no problem just tip please.
> 
> Are you really arguing that you have a right to be one of the "*Bossy Young Women*?" That is the thread title.


He is doing that cause hes a coorporate shill. He is just here to cause drama.



Uberfunitis said:


> All paid for already with the price of the ride, no tip required.


Why do you say that even tho it has been made clear to you hundreds of times that uber lied about tipping being included. Your part of this page and all i see is you purposly being a ******bag to drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> Why do you say that even tho it has been made clear to you hundreds of times that uber lied about tipping being included. Your part of this page and all i see is you purposly being a ******bag to drivers.


I did not say that the tip was included, in what you quoted. I said that it is all paid for already, that no tip is required there is a difference in saying that the tip is included and that the tip is not required.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I did not say that the tip was included, in what you quoted. I said that it is all paid for already, that no tip is required there is a difference in scything that the tip is included and that the tip is not required.


Whatever. Maybe not in this thread. Id love to actually meet you in person. Next time you come to Chicago post about it. I will personally give you a free lift.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

I haven't found any bossy riders yet. The worst experience I've had so far is a rider who stunk so badly of cigarette smoke, it set off my allergies. I mean, it was STRONG.

I just switched the A/C to bring in outside air, and cracked the back window about 1/4" and it sucks out most of the stink.


----------



## Mazda 6 ITouring (Mar 6, 2017)

Driving during the day eliminates a lot of the dumb arses... just have to learn when it is most profitable.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mazda 6 ITouring said:


> Driving during the day eliminates a lot of the dumb arses... just have to learn when it is most profitable.


Another reason I like the airport queue. And also I can read or exercise (walk laps around the car) while I wait.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't have this problem, then again I haven't had any pax enter my car.


----------



## uberisti (Mar 17, 2016)

Under no circumstances do I put up with that kind of behavior. I dont accept it in regular day to day life and it does not happen in my car. I call them on it immediately. Poor behavior is not acceptable to me. I have no qualms ending a ride and showing them the door. Goes for men too. Most of the problems I have had have been with women and their poor disrespectful attitudes. Guys get the message with one look. 99% of my rides are good. The 1% get an education in manners.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone else get the impression there are a lot of Woman Haters on this board?


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Does anyone else get the impression there are a lot of Woman Haters on this board?


lilcindy we dont like riders on the forum tryna tell us what to do and if i recall thats you. so gtfo


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Does anyone else get the impression there are a lot of Woman Haters on this board?


The general theme of the forum does seem to be anti passenger, be that men or women.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The general theme of the forum does seem to be anti passenger, be that men or women.


Yes, but especially women. Just makes you want to one star every last one.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lilCindy has nothing to do with gender. no one likes you here


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mole said:


> Lol so should I show a nipple also?


That could arguably be considered a tip. Uberfunitis doesn't believe in tips. None should be offered. None should be accepted....


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> That could arguably be considered a tip. Uberfunitis doesn't believe in tips. None should be offered. None should be accepted....


i got a kiss on the cheek and weed several times as tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


Or, their brooms.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


That inane rating system has rideshare drivers by the balls.
Rideshare passengers; coked out young females especially, use that stupid rating system to their advantage. Let those bimbos present themselves like that to a cab driver or bus driver, and see how far it gets them. They would probably get cursed out, then kicked out, just for making a slight fuss about an auxiliary cord outlet.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The aux cord stuff is really annoying. Especially since they ask for it when there are a couple/few minutes left in the trip. It's especially annoying because I route my aux and charging cords up and over my steering column because my vent mounted phone holder works best installed in the vent right next to the drivers side mirror. So when they ask for an aux cord I have to unravel all that. One of these days I will spend $10 on a 3' aux cord and just unplug the one I use from the jack, then plug that in.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me


You're lucky, I'm an older guy too and I usually have to pay extra for this :/


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The only time I ever had an issue where I felt someone had really stepped over the line was whn I had 2 40 year old women, old money types in the car. I got one or two curt comments and then a "turn the air down" command much like you might order the pool boy around. I asked if she meant should it be colder or do you want less air conditioning to which she replied with annoyance, "COLDER, it's 90 outside." I simply replied I'd be happy to, in the future you should be more concise if you intend to command. There was silence for the rest of the ride and a 1 star waiting for me but it was worth it to see the look on her face.


Glad to see you resorted to the passive/aggressive response with these type of riders. Ratings are meaningless tools used by Uber to manipulate drivers and riders so don't worry about them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You're lucky, I'm an older guy too and I usually have to pay extra for this :/


kinky


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The aux cord stuff is really annoying. Especially since they ask for it when there are a couple/few minutes left in the trip. It's especially annoying because I route my aux and charging cords up and over my steering column because my vent mounted phone holder works best installed in the vent right next to the drivers side mirror. So when they ask for an aux cord I have to unravel all that. One of these days I will spend $10 on a 3' aux cord and just unplug the one I use from the jack, then plug that in.


I wouldn't be so annoyed, if they were listening to some sophisticated Jazz, or at least Progressive Rock. I have the utmost respect for Classical music, but I don't listen to it. Anything is better than the garbage most late night riders subscribe to.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.


It was so weird that this subject came up, because I was going to post a similar thread about a few weeks ago. I try to do the airport exclusively and I've noticed this same trend going on there. I didn't want to be seen as a "woman hater," but I just don't take them anymore. I am usually always having to help with lugage (never any tips), short rides, my car is always "too cold", complain about surges, and my rating usually suffers. Like everything, there are exceptions, but I just cancel when I see a female name, period.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


thats messed up. what a waste of oxygen. save some for the rest of us. we need it.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I'm older guy. I have interacted with generations of women but starting to notice how scary aggressive the latest crop of 20 something women are. They get in my car and start barking orders at me like I'm a robot. I think possibly they want to intimidate because,they are afraid of being in strange mans car but it seems to go deeper that they seem to take pleasure in being bossy ass holes and showing their authority enabled by the rating system.
> Men and young man dont do this...they know how to get what they want without walking over other men and challenging them except when with a girl and feeling inadequate...
> I'm going to start pushing back. Maybe I will have to cancel some rides.





Disgusted Driver said:


> The only time I ever had an issue where I felt someone had really stepped over the line was whn I had 2 40 year old women, old money types in the car. I got one or two curt comments and then a "turn the air down" command much like you might order the pool boy around. I asked if she meant should it be colder or do you want less air conditioning to which she replied with annoyance, "COLDER, it's 90 outside." I simply replied I'd be happy to, in the future you should be more concise if you intend to command. There was silence for the rest of the ride and a 1 star waiting for me but it was worth it to see the look on her face.


In your best robot voice: "Invalid Command. Please consult the Uber Rider SDK for detailed command line help."


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their *KITCHENS after dark anyway.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> All paid for already with the price of the ride, no tip required.


You really are on another wavelength.

And I don't think too many people are going to tune in and join your show...ever.

Like, hey, I'm a driver, come on in, pay me minimum wage, and PLEASE NO TIP!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

seems like 3 of the 5 top threads at this time are about bossy young women!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they try to emasculate men. 9 times out of 10 . if i have an incident (arguing/bad pin/ pickup or drop off not good enough for them. its one of these females. if there are 3 men in the car and one woman, its always the woman that stirs the pot , barking directions and saying "i think we are going the wrong way" they love to start drama


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

They even complain about the route you took to pick them up! By far, the worst and especially if 18-30.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Talcire said:


> They even complain about the route you took to pick them up! By far, the worst and especially if 18-30.


one said to me "the app said you would be here in 4 min you took 5 " its not even being sexest ,its just how it is. if it was men giving me a hard time i would post that , i do get some jerks but mostly its young females.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

I feel bad for the young guys who marry these peaches. Their only good for one thing and one thing only, get in get out and get the hell out.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't listen to hip-hop and don't see why I should have to just because some punk kid decides he wants to torment me and demand an aux cord. I tell them "I'd love to give you one, but the last two I bought were stolen by prior passengers". It shuts them up and I'm not seen as the bad guy.

As for the females, I had this one female passenger that was in her mid-40s, I'm guessing, and did nothing but complain and talk down to me the whole trip. When we arrived at her destination I said " Hopefully you'll be getting your broom out of the shop soon and won't be forced to subject yourself to such inadequate transportation"...

Yes, she slammed my door and yes, we traded one stars....


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

JaxUberDude said:


> I don't listen to hip-hop and don't see why I should have to just because some punk kid decides he wants to torment me and demand an ax cord. I tell them "I'd love to give you one, but the last two I bought were stolen by prior passengers". It shuts them up and I'm not seen as the bad guy.
> 
> As for the females, I had this one female passenger that was in her mid-40s, I'm guessing, and did nothing but complain and talk down to me the whole trip. When we arrived at her destination I said " Hopefully you'll be getting your broom out of the shop soon and won't be forced to subject yourself to such inadequate transportation"...
> 
> Yes, she slammed my door and yes, we traded one stars....


When they ask me if I have an Aux, I tell them "No, but I have some cattle...".

Then I tell them that 2006 was one of the last years before Aux inputs became standard, but I am saving all my tip money to buy a new Blaupunkt, and if they'd like to donate...


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

When trying to get over in another lane, if that person wont let you over, its typically a woman (while men generally will). If somone wont let me over Ill look to see who they are and its generally a woman. I'm not being funny but that has been my experience.....


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

And this is why Hillary Clinton lost. This behavior. I'm beginning to hate women.


JDWhit_ said:


> When trying to get over in another lane, if that person wont let you over, women will generally not let you over while men generally will. If somone wont let me over Ill look to see who they are and its generally a woman. I'm not being funny but that has been my experience.....





JDWhit_ said:


> When trying to get over in another lane, if that person wont let you over, women will generally not let you over while men generally will. If somone wont let me over Ill look to see who they are and its generally a woman. I'm not being funny but that has been my experience.....


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> And this is why Hillary Clinton lost. This behavior. I'm beginning to hate women.


Don't hate them. They are victims of many years of "empowering". They expect men to be gentlemen, but truly believe that they can do anything they want to. Usually in extraordinary situations they forget right away that they have same rights and responsibilities and start looking for help from "chauvinistic male pigs".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

canyon said:


> I feel bad for the young guys who marry these peaches. Their only good for one thing and one thing only, get in get out and get the hell out.


"Young guys" are not the same as "young men". We are not raising men any more. They are pussified. Neutered. Sexually blended. Tamed. 
Real men are in the Marines, or jail.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> "Young guys" are not the same as "young men". We are not raising men any more. They are pussified. Neutered. Sexually blended. Tamed.
> Real men are in the Marines, or jail.


Or driving for Uber.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Don't hate them. They are victims of many years of "empowering". They expect men to be gentlemen, but truly believe that they can do anything they want to. Usually in extraordinary situations they forget right away that they have same rights and responsibilities and start looking for help from "chauvinistic male pigs".


Every day. Same pay, but can't always do the same work. Not fair.



Mvlab said:


> Or driving for Uber.


Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines, (coast guard, united Public Health Service, Trumps New Space Corp), prison, parole, and maybe jail. All kinds of men go to jail, only real men who commit real crimes end up in jail.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a female driver here and I hate picking up other women sometimes. Couple can be worse, cause usually the guy talks more than the girl.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> "Young guys" are not the same as "young men". We are not raising men any more. They are pussified. Neutered. Sexually blended. Tamed.
> Real men are in the Marines, or jail.


Ain't that the truth.

I guess I have different experiences than some of you. I would much rather take a few younger chicks than a group of 3 or 4 "guys." (I use that term loosely.) Usually fine if it's just one guy I'm driving around. These guys in groups tend to have a "pack" mentality. And one always wants to pretend to be the "alpha." As if millennial guys are capable of being an alpha. I have to make known early that in my car I am the only alpha male. The packs are usually loud and obnoxious. And griping how they failed to score that night. No surprise to me though.

The young ladies tend to be more talkative and engaging in conversation. Sometimes they like to be a little flirty and touchy too. I've been invited inside for a meal, invited to just park my car and go in the bar with them, invited to go to a hotel with them, etc. Kind of interesting actually. Just last night 2 cute young things invited me inside. Regardless of whatever their intentions are, I always decline as I believe in the saying "don't shit where you eat." And a higher percentage of females than males tip me.

Funny too, as I'm not really old, but I'm no spring chicken anymore either. These girls would probably be embarrassed if they found out my age. Or maybe they really are too drunk to care. Regardless, I'll choose female pax over male pax any day. Professional male pax heading to the airport for business are fine though.

(I had one early 20-something missy in my car and she asked if I had anything by The Doors in my music collection. God bless and 5 stars for her.)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

turl686 said:


> Funny too, as I'm not really old, but I'm no spring chicken anymore either. These girls would probably be embarrassed if they found out my age. Or maybe they really are too drunk to care. Regardless, I'll choose female pax over male pax any day. Professional male pax heading to the airport for business are fine though.
> 
> (I had one early 20-something missy in my car and she asked if I had anything by The Doors in my music collection. God bless and 5 stars for her.)


I have found that MANY young (under 25) women actually prefer older (over 45) men. Many.
Why?
I have asked many who date and even marry older men. I am not shy about asking ... and I do. The answer I get over and over is that an older man is a man. A younger man is a boy. These women want men. Men who know how to please a woman, sexually and socially. Men who are willing and able to treat a woman like a lady. Men who are secure in themselves. Men who don't need to poke their chest out and strut and prove that they can do more shooters of Tequila than their buddy.

It is almost a cliché, this joke. But, it is a lesson too. Sorry if you've heard it.
Two bulls standing on the top of a hill. A young bull, and an older bull. The young bull runs up to the old bull all out of breath and says, "Hey, there's some cows down there in the valley. Lets run down there and have one of them." 
Old bull chews, and looks, and chews and thinks. Young bull is almost dancing, "Come on, lets go, lets run down there and nail us a cow."
Old bull chews, and looks and thinks, and finally says, "I got a better idea. Lets WALK down there and have them ALL."

And, that is the difference.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Has anyone invited lilCindy to post to this topic?


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

Yasmani said:


> Just don't pick up females after dusk. They shouldn't be away from their homes after dark anyway.


Lol...., if that is sarcasm....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Getyourlife said:


> Lol...., if that is sarcasm....


It is Sharia Law


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Professionalism is the name brand of a '*****'.


----------



## MissUberDriver (Jun 23, 2017)

Female driver here... driving in Southern California

Women are not an issue for me. It's actually the millennial men who are bossy and get agitated quickly if I don't automatically know to take a short-cut that they normally take when driving themselves. 

Also, I'm sure the overt misogyny in this thread is likely a joke... but, some comments I read are clearly not jokes. Don't expect a pax of any gender to fall into some gender stereotyped category. In fact, don't expect anyone to behave a certain way at all, and let them show you who they are. You'll be less disappointed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Professionalism is the name brand of a '*****'.


Whip out a used ***** & smack the misbehaving pax in the face with it. It's so unbelievable that you can get away with it at least once.


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> It is Sharia Law[/QUOTE
> Look up this phrase if you need to,
> "When in Rome do as the Romans do".
> That's Universal Law.
> God Bless America!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

If she didn't bring you a sandwich, you shouldn't have driven her.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Woman driver here as well. From my experience young bossy millennials are definitely the worst. They really annoy me since I am a mom as well I really would love to turn around and smack the arrogance right out of them. Luckily I happen to have two millennials of my own so I know how to handle them. For the most part they end up loving me and asking if I can pick them later when they are trashed as they feel safer with a woman mommy driver. As for the young guys/men they have only one thing on they're mind and I find it amusing how hard they try to flirt and they all want a fantasy with an older woman. I often tell them there's always Disney where all your dreams come true!!


----------

